# Vexilar Transducer Fix



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Went fishing yesterday.when i pulled my vex from the truck the transducer fell.Not wanting the transducer to hit the ground i pulled up on the vex and this is what happend.









The cord was still attached and the transducer still worked, but this is how i fixed it so it would not come completely disconnected. I try to take extremely good care of my fishing equipment, but things happen. I would suggest even if your is not like this to still do steps 4 thru 6. this will definatly strengthen this area.









1)Tools: trim line, scissors, sand paper, electrical tape, and loctite 1 minute 2 part epoxy.









2) sand top of transducer and cable so epoxy will stick.









sanded









3) apply epoxy ( hold cable upright while doing this step).









4) cut 4 4 1/2" pieces of trim line.









5) start from bottom and tape the 4 trim line pieces equal distances apart.









6) continue taping untill past trim lines by about an inch.

Hope this helps someone out.
Matt


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Great info icemanohio!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice fix. I've also just used superglue and glued the rubber back on to the transducer.


----------

